# Droid X2 Bootloader Unlock Status?



## mlw4428 (Dec 1, 2011)

I've been trying to do some digging on XDA, various Android forums, and various Droid specific forums and it doesn't appear like anyone is making any progress on cracking the actual bootloader.

Can anyone confirm or deny if anyone is actually still working on cracking the bootloader so we can get a full CM kernel (or other ROM's kernel) instead of using Motorola's? Is the Droid X2 booterloader uncrackable?

I'm always willing to beta test any bootloader cracks (beta, not alpha). I used to have a N1 and I miss CM more than I miss air.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

mlw4428 said:


> I've been trying to do some digging on XDA, various Android forums, and various Droid specific forums and it doesn't appear like anyone is making any progress on cracking the actual bootloader.
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny if anyone is actually still working on cracking the bootloader so we can get a full CM kernel (or other ROM's kernel) instead of using Motorola's? Is the Droid X2 booterloader uncrackable?
> 
> I'm always willing to beta test any bootloader cracks (beta, not alpha). I used to have a N1 and I miss CM more than I miss air.


It doesn't work like that with moto... Sorry, but some one has to leak it from moto and they get in a lot of trouble etc, i hope that makes it clearer


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Moto's bootloaders are encrypted. It would take an average computer over a thousand years to find the keys.

So, no.


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish Moto would just unlock this already (and VZW allow it). Such great potential for this phone but kept down by the man! :'(


----------



## bolski (Oct 13, 2011)

The #OPMOSH petition has over 4,000 signatures. Click on the link in my signature, if you haven't already, and sign the petition.


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> Moto's bootloaders are encrypted. It would take an average computer over a thousand years to find the keys.
> 
> So, no.


Just curious: has there ever been any talk about some kind of group project on this? Great strides are being made with protein folding and the search for the next Merisenne prime number. 1 computer = 1000 years, 1000 computers = ?


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

IIRC, there's 3 levels of encryption, so the actual number would be in the hundred thousands, I estimate. Even with a bunch of computers it'd still take a long time. And that's not including normal downtime.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

The best anyone is going to get in terms of the bootloader on any Motorola device is if Google goes to Motorola for another Google experience phone. Otherwise, tough luck. As mentioned, it is nearly impossible to crack the bootloader on Motorola devices, and is just not practical in the least. The best we can get is if the Kexec method works to a point that it can use both cores in an OMAP4 device (Bionic, RAZR, etc..) and to iron any possible bugs from then on. There's no real point to the petitions honestly, since only few ever work the way people want them to.


----------

